# Smart repair?



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

OK I'm ****ed off I have a £2 coin size mark on my bonnet will a smart repair be any use or should I get it painted properly? Any way I'm looking for advice and recommendations.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this.

A photo might help those in the know give good advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Spoke to Roll he confirmed smart repairs aren't that good going to get it painted

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Rollo bloody predictive txt 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen a few where the lacquer has failed after a short period of time. Rollo (Gillespie?) isn't too far wrong.

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

